# Innova or Authority Harvest Baked?



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello

I am looking to change Torques food and would like some input on the two brands of food.. which one would you go with and why? 

*Thank you *


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Innova- much better ingredients and GA


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you give an ingredient list for the Authority? I can't find a recent one.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I had Cues on Innova LBP for the first year of her life. She had no issues with it, and she did great on it. I've since gone to raw, but if I had a puppy again, I would probably go with the Innova again.


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

here is the list for the authority puppy lamb dry-

*Ingredients:*
Lamb, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Wheat, Wheat Germ Meal, Oat Groats, Rice Bran, Dried Egg Product, Beef Tallow (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Fish Meal, Natural Flavor, Canola Oil, Corn Oil, Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine. Vitamin and Mineral Supplements (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Ascorbic Acid), Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, D Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement).


Original: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Oat Groats, Canola Oil, Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, Fish Oil, Choline Chloride, Vitamin and Mineral Supplements (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Ascorbic Acid), Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, D Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement). 
 

Large Breed: Chicken, Chicken Meal (Source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin), Brown Rice, Corn, Oat Groats, Corn Gluten Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Canola Oil, Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin and Mineral Supplements (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Ascorbic Acid), Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, D Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Dried Chicken Cartilage (Source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin).
they have different varieties of puppy food.

*The brand is sold in petsmart .*
*thank you all *


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

here is the price difference of the innova & authority in my local store... 

Authority Puppy Chicken Large Bread 34lbs $30.00

Innova Puppy Large Bread 30lbs $55.99

I just want to get an input on what u guys think of the ingredients in the authority compared to innova.


----------



## wuneyewilly (Aug 24, 2011)

I have our 4.5mo old on Innova LBP and TOTW Pacific Stream Pup (50/50). She seems to be doing really well on it and I chose it due to the extremely low calcium/phos levels (.9%/.7% respectively). It also got top scores here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...975-most-highly-recommended-puppy-food-s.html although I'm not certain how accurate the ratings are. The ingredients are good but I'd love to find very low calc/phos in lamb or bison that is grain free and isnt plagued by recalls all the time.


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

thanks wuneyewilly for the wonderful link. going to read over it


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The link is an old thread...some companies have changed hands since then.

I am not too sure to worry about going with extreme low calcium and phosphorus - I believe below about 1.5% Ca you are in good shape. There is a sticky about that on the feeding our puppies section. They can label foods with even higher amounts as ok for puppies.

In Miami you should have the world open to you. Plus there is internet ordering.

Many folks like the Innova Large Breed Puppy

I am feeding Fromm Large Breed Puppy and am happy with it at $49.99 for 33lbs-several like that though I am going to start adding some protein and fat in as he matures. (by way of some additional Orijen). I actually don't think there is a lot of difference between the Innova and the Fromm. Either choice would be very good and a lot of dogs have done well on both foods.

For the Fromm they will send you the complete analysis in a PDF - the web page is less detailed - but protein/fat 26/14 - Calcium 1.1, Phosphorus 0.9 and 384 calories per cup - ASH 5.1%..so a touch more protein than the Innova a touch less ASH a little bit less expensive but not much. 

The Nutrisource Adult Grain Free Chicken would be suitable (that is the only one of their foods I would consider; they just sent me the profiles) which is about $47.99 for 30lbs

A lot of folks like this site Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

My only complaints are that they do not look at calcium and phosphorus nor do they look at ash and it seems high ash and high calcium usually go together (since most ash is burnt bone makes sense)...Most vendors don't publish ash content because they dont WANT you to know......but they will give it if you ask. 

Also they make some assumptions about the contribution of meat to the total protein mix that are not always true (for example I called Nutrisource and verified their % meat to %other protein and meat was the predominate protein.

You have a number of good options for corn free/wheat free/byproducts/ and digest free foods at about $50 for a 30lb bag. That site seems to have some good articles, too. But remember,the owner of that site is a dentist, not a professor in animal nutrition.


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

thank you jocoyn- yes we have lots and lots to choose from here in Miami but i dont really trust the vets advise to go with what he recommends- as when i first got Torque he told me to go with Eukanuba. after some research i found that its cr** for what the cost are... plus the people who work at petsmart dont know about the foods either.

i have read alot about Blue Buffalo giving loose stools- so i am going to go with either Innova or Wellness- they all range between 50-55 at my local petsmart for a 30 lbs.

*what do you feed your pup?*

thank you!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I feed Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold and am very happy. 
But I order online with free shipping. It is very close between that and the Innova.
Also be sure to look at kcal/kg on these foods. Sometimes a more expensive bag is cheaper to feed.

Diamond makes the Wellness Large Breed Puppy and it is recalled right now as is all TOTW in the SE.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy was on Innova LB puppy straight from the breeders until about 6 months old. He did fine on it.


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

@ jocoyn--I dont think we have LB Puppy Gold in Miami- but i can order Online. i am going to read up on it. 

wow that is scary .where can i find recall info on Wellness? 
what is "TOTW"?

 


@Courtney-What is your pup eating now?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mily;2479847
@Courtney-What is your pup eating now?[/QUOTE said:


> I switched him to raw. He still gets kibble on occassion and gets adult grainfree Acana (he just turned 2). Also, another kibble he does fine on


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

can you give me some info on RAW- i know alot of people on the forum feed Raw but i have no idea what that means lol


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mily said:


> @ jocoyn--I dont think we have LB Puppy Gold in Miami- but i can order Online. i am going to read up on it.
> 
> wow that is scary .where can i find recall info on Wellness?
> what is "TOTW"?


Just google wellness large breed puppy it is on the front of their page.
TOTW is Taste of the Wild made by Diamond Brands. I don't think Petsmart Carries Diamond products but they private label for so many other companies it is hard to keep things straight.

My breeder was the one who told me about Fromm and started Beau on it.

And, as stated, the Innova food looks like a good choice, I would not have any reservations about feeding it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mily said:


> can you give me some info on RAW- i know alot of people on the forum feed Raw but i have no idea what that means lol


Not trying to sway you to raw but here's a link that I like. There's also a section on this forum with alot of good info about raw feeding, check out the stickies at the top.

I also think Innova is a good kibble to try

Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you both very much for the info.... im going to go get innova tmrw and will defn read on raw 

hopefully i can do both .


----------

